# Found juvenile pidgeon! need help!



## gdai98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,

Today I found a juvenile pidgeon huddled in the corner near my house. I picked it up and went home. I need help as I am not able to visit the vet/shelter today.

Here is some info on the pidgeon:

-Juvenile - just some brown hair-like things sticking out of his head, but just a teensy bit, the rest of its colors are developed
-puffy feathers
-dullish eyes that are usually closed
-one leg flopping around, but it's moving properly (so i assume it isn't broken
-dark green poop
-drinking
-not eating anything
-sitting there huddled and unmoving
-wings are okay, able to spread and flap but unable to fly (maybe because its still young?)

I'm feeding it through an eyedropper thing, and I'm trying to feed it raw, uncooked rice but it's not interested at all.
Please help me! I want to save this sweet pigeon! I will post pictures but not right now as I have to eat LOL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It sounds like you have found a 3 week old pigeon that isn't weaned. Please be very careful as to what vet or shelter you take the pigeon, if you decide to do that, as many will euthanize him.
Where in Canada are you located?

Here are my pre-written feeding instructions. Really easy way to get a pigeon this age to eat on his/her own.

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the bird and his droppings? Can you look down into his throat and tell us if you can see any patches of yellow or white? Please don't feed him rice, it really doesn't have much nutrition. Can you get some frozen peas, and defrost them under warm running water. Make sure they are warmed all the way through. Nice and warm but not hot. Hold the bird on your lap and against your stomach. Open his beak gently and put in a pea. Push it to the back of his throat, then let him close his beak and swallow. A picture to get a better idea of his age would help, but he sounds like maybe about three weeks? To show him how to drink, put tepid water in a small crock or dish, then guide his beak gently into the water, but don't go over his nose. Do this several times, and he will eventually learn to drink. He should be kept warm, in a box or cage with a heating pad under him set on LOW, and cover that with a towel, then put him on it. Make sure the heating pad is only set on low. A sick bird can not keep himself warm even if in a warm room.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Apparently we were posting at the same time. LOL. I was going to say about 30 peas.


----------



## gdai98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey guys
Sorry for the late reply!
Thanks so much for the info 
Never having owned birds before, how do you open its beak? press the sides?

And I've included some photos of the bird and its poop  sorry for the low quality, I took the photos with my phone.

Please reply asap! and will the bird be able to make it through the night? D:


----------



## gdai98 (Feb 1, 2012)

EDIT
OMG sorry for the huge pictures!! LOL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow...those are big pictures. You will pry the beak open with your nails. I open the beak toward the back. 
From the picture of poop, I can tell he doesn't have anything in him.
I really would be best if you feed him once before bed. 
Go back and read over my instructions again and if anything isn't clear, do ask additonal questions.


----------



## gdai98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, I fed him 3 peas before school... it was really hard because he kept shaking his head and refusing to open his beak, so I had to kinda force it... but he's a good pigeon  ill feed him when I get home again.
Any way on how to tell the gender?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Three peas isn't nearly enough. If you don't get food into him, he is going to starve. If you hold him on your lap, and his right side against your stomach, come from behind his head with your left hand, and hold his bottom beak with the same hand. Now with your right hand, open the top beak. He can't move his head much because you have him from behind. Put the warmed pea in his mouth, and push it to the back of his throat. It's really easy once you get the hang of it.


----------



## gdai98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you  ill follow your way.
And what do I do about the leg? Its flopping around but the leg doesn't seem broken as it can still move it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Flopping around how? Could the bird possibly have a splayed leg? Does he hold it out to the side? Pics would help.


----------



## gdai98 (Feb 1, 2012)

Splayed legs is when the legs stick out the sides or out at the back right? In that case I don't think so. The leg is walking but limping, and the bird always has to stick out a wing to balance... I think I should bring it to my local vet.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

gdai98 said:


> Splayed legs is when the legs stick out the sides or out at the back right? In that case I don't think so. The leg is walking but limping, and the bird always has to stick out a wing to balance... I think I should bring it to my local vet.


That could be a sprain--my sister's parrot sprained her leg as a baby once. 

Yes, bring it to the vet, but make sure you tell them it's your pet--or they can euthanize without your permission. (Some places really don't care about feral pigeons.)


----------



## gdai98 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry, but he died... he died sometime during the day... :'( at least he died a peaceful death in a warm place.... rip pigeon 
And I doubt its him, but I'm sick too...


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

gdai98 said:


> I'm so sorry, but he died... he died sometime during the day... :'( at least he died a peaceful death in a warm place.... rip pigeon
> And I doubt its him, but I'm sick too...


I'm so sorry to hear that. It's wonderful that you were able to give him a warm quiet safe place to be in his final days, though. 

And you feel better soon, k?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sorry he died. You don't know how long he was out there sick, and without food or water.


----------

